# Seerose in Bodenvase oder Plastikblumenkübel?



## Allzweckengel (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

bin ein absoluter Neuling, was das Thema Teich angeht... 

Würde ganz gerne mit einer Seerose beginnen. Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ist es möglich, eine Seerose in einer Bodenvase zu pflanzen?

Hab von Zinkwannen oder Weinfässern gehört, aber noch nie was von Glasgefäßen oder großen Plastiktöpfen?

Es kommt doch hauptsächlich auf auf die Wassertiefe an, oder?

Vielen Dank, für eure Antworten.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose in Bodenvase oder Plastikblumenkübel?*

Hallo und

:willkommen 

Hier bist Du richtig und hier wirst Du viele Antworten finden.

Zu Deiner Frage: Für einen Blumenkübel werden nur Zwergformen in Frage kommen. Aber auch die brauchen eine gewisses Maß an Wasseroberfläche, auf der die Blätter aufliegen können. Man sagt - wenn mich richtig erinnere - neun Blätter auf eine Blüte. Wenn jetzt ein kleines Blatt einen Durchmesser von von 6 - 10 cm hat, kannst Du Dir das vielleicht vorstellen...


----------



## Allzweckengel (13. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose in Bodenvase oder Plastikblumenkübel?*

Hallo Christine,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, hilft mir schonmal sehr viel weiter.

Das mit der Vase kann ich vergessen... Muss jetzt nur einen ziemlich großen Blumenkübel finden, oder evtl. doch auf irgendeine andere Alternative zurückgreifen.

Viele Grüße Simone


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose in Bodenvase oder Plastikblumenkübel?*

hallo

ICH glaub mal nicht ,dass das geht :? 
__ Teichrosen beziehen ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Substrat
in so einem Gefäss würden sich aber alle organischen Substrate verbieten
und ob rein Mineralisches ausreicht  
ob ein vernünftiges Verhältnis in einem so kleinem Gefäss möglich ist  

ohne ein komplettes System veralgen auch schnell die Wände  
und das Wasserfängt an zu "modern"
Teichrosen sind sonnenhungrig 
wie lange sehen Glasvasen mit stehendem Wasser in der Sonne nett aus .....  ,
dazu kommen noch die Temperaturschwankungen in kleinen Gefässen,
bei Innenhälterung wird das Licht nicht reichen
aber 
meine guten Wüsche hättests Du  


mfG


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose in Bodenvase oder Plastikblumenkübel?*

Hallo,

in den Gartenzeitschriften ist in den letzten Jahr die Mode aufgekommen Teichpflanzen und Seerosen in Glasgefäßen gepflanzt abzubilden. Das ist eine absolute Irreführung der Leser. Solche Pflanzungen funktionieren in der Wirklichkeit nicht. Für das Foto wurden die Pflanzen kurz vor der Aufnahme eingesetzt, und da sieht das dann gut aus. In der Wirklichkeit veralgt das Gefäß innerhalb weniger Tage und sieht dann grün aus. Wenn man versucht die Algen abzukratzen wird es nur noch schlimmer. Dann bleiben meistens Ränder stehen, was noch viel häßlicher ausschaut. Mal ganz zu schweigen von der Arbeit, die das ständig macht.


----------



## Allzweckengel (14. März 2008)

*AW: Seerose in Bodenvase oder Plastikblumenkübel?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Von meiner Idee mit der Vase bin ich schon geheilt. Ich werd mir irgendwas anderes einfallen lassen müssen.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem anderen Gefäß, bis jetzt hab ich aber noch nicht das richtige gefunden...


----------

